# Line Class Fishing School



## BigMikes809

There are still some opening inthe school in Aug 22-26.
It will take place in La Paz or more accuratly Los Muetos. Fishing for Marlin and tuna start about 100yards from shore there.
Email me if you have an interst. 
The SCLCFC is putting it on at their cost.
About 850.00 mostly inclusive.
With trhe last day a tournament. Kids and adult division.
Air is extra.
BigMike
[email protected]


----------

